# how to get rid of the bad stuff in B wax



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

I usually have to run my wax thru the process 2 times to get all the junk out of it. Usually if I melt it over the stove or propane heater outside I get 75% of the junkout on the first run. Then I let the wax solidify and usually it will have gunk on the bottom of the wax that you can scrape off and then remelt and filter again. I have used panty hose and also coffee filters, not a lot of difference IMO. Good luck


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I use a crock pot to process the wax I put the unrefined wax in a pair of panty hose on the first trip thru the process. this keeps the big stuff from getting mixed in with the melted wax. I add water to a old crock pot along with the wax in the stocking. allow wax to melt on low remove panty hose using a glove squeeze put excess wax. turn off pot allow wax to solidify remove wax change water scrape any impurieties that settled on the bottom of the wax repeat process you will not need the stocking the second time around repeat until you get the wax processed down to where you are satisfied. once you have done this then melt in a double broiler and pour wax into molds for storage.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

I melt the cappings in water over an outside propane burner. http://www.copewithit.com/
I scrap the junk off the bottom of wax cake, break up the wax cake, and put the pieces into my solar wax melter. After a few times through the solar melter the wax comes out clean and bleached by the sun.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you melt it in water and let it harden, you can scrape the gunk off of the bottom, then melt and filter through 60 or 100 mesh cloth from betterbee and the wax will be ready to go.


----------

